# Best place to buy a Classic



## solwisesteve (Jul 19, 2012)

I already have a classic at work but I want one for home (best sub £200 machine you can buy - IMHO). Can anyone advise the best place (price) to buy one at the moment in the UK? Some time on google and the choice looks like amazon or harts of sur; both at about £180.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Harts of Stur throw in two Le Creuset espresso mugs and a bag of coffee and I've heard good things about their customer service.


----------



## solwisesteve (Jul 19, 2012)

Advice taken 

Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Alternatively you try the Amazon option with a new one or an Amazon used "Fulfilled By Amazon".

Fulfilled By Amazon is basically a new machine in a dented box but without the full warantee, prices have been down to about £90 fro this.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374829791&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1374829829&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic&condition=used


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Look at amazon warehouse. Occasionally they have prices of around ~100 which appear to be nothing more than open boxes.


----------



## solwisesteve (Jul 19, 2012)

If I'm honest I try and stay away from Amazon unless there's a big saving to be had. Amazon can be good from a customers point of view but they're rip off artists for the supplier due to the way they effectively price fix and charge 7% overall. Harts of Stur are within a quid so I've gone there in the end with the full 2yr warranty. Thanks anyway


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't believe how cheap the Classics have become. They are cheaper than a whole host of inferior machines and I can vouch for their ability to make excellent espresso (I am only an espresso drinker and have no idea about milk). But if Amazon are doing machines for circa to 100 quid just cos they've got a scratch or the box is open, it's a no brainer!


----------



## solwisesteve (Jul 19, 2012)

well new Classic installed and running. Might this be one of the new 'now owned by Philips' units? The pump is much loader then the 3 year old model I have. Also the filter has some stupid gadget in, presumably to help crema for people using poor coffee. Plus the filter insert has a tiny outlet. Gadget removed and filter changed. Now works grand; if a little noisy ;-)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

solwisesteve said:


> well new Classic installed and running. Might this be one of the new 'now owned by Philips' units? The pump is much loader then the 3 year old model I have. Also the filter has some stupid gadget in, presumably to help crema for people using poor coffee. Plus the filter insert has a tiny outlet. Gadget removed and filter changed. Now works grand; if a little noisy ;-)


Sounds like a newer model with a "crema perfecta" device- pressurised basket. You did the right thing and tossed it.


----------



## Effe (May 29, 2013)

solwisesteve said:


> I already have a classic at work but I want one for home (best sub £200 machine you can buy - IMHO). Can anyone advise the best place (price) to buy one at the moment in the UK? Some time on google and the choice looks like amazon or harts of sur; both at about £180.


The best place for me ...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-RI8161-Espresso-Professional-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Cappuccino-by-Philips-/160905482580?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Effe said:


> The best place for me ...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-RI8161-Espresso-Professional-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Cappuccino-by-Philips-/160905482580?


Not a great buy at £160 and what about after sales warranty? With Amazon - you have a rock solid guarantee.


----------



## Effe (May 29, 2013)

So in this case yes,but Gaggia Classic is simple machine


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Effe said:


> So in this case yes,but Gaggia Classic is simple machine


But why would you pay more than amazon on eBay? Your link smells of spam.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Go for one of those Amazon Marketplace ones from the Amazon Warehose. You'll get one from 110 -140 pounds depending on the quantity they have and Amazon are really good at talking back unwanted goods without complaining. Why pay more?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would you consider second hand (depending on location)?


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Annoyingly the amazon warehouse deals have gone up to £146 - is it likely they'll come down again?


----------



## Topmetom (Aug 13, 2013)

I was told many moons ago, the amazon deals go up the more visited they are, so if no one looks they fall in price.

this could be right because since I started looking they've gone up from £130 to where they are now.


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi GlenW and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Supply and demand drives the Amazon Warehouse deals. They fluctuate between just over £100 to just under £170 on any given day


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Admin said:


> Hi GlenW and welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> Supply and demand drives the Amazon Warehouse deals. They fluctuate between just over £100 to just under £170 on any given day


Thanks for the welcome Glenn. The eternal question of buy used or wait to find a great deal on a new(ish) one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GlenW said:


> Thanks for the welcome Glenn. The eternal question of buy used or wait to find a great deal on a new(ish) one.


Classics come up on the forum regularly - check the for sale thread to get an idea of prices. Advantage of buying second is, if and when you decide to upgrade, you will save yourself money.


----------



## Topmetom (Aug 13, 2013)

I think ive been luckyish picked one up off ebay round the corner for a nifty, just pulled my first ever shot no tamper yet, swmbo well impressed. Bargains are out there!


----------

